# Aleister Crowley (Has anyone read his work?)



## Rage2Fury (Sep 3, 2003)

Has anybody heard of Aleister Crowley. 
I was wondering, fore I have several of his books. 
He dabbled in Black Magic, and wrote many books of them, and on other subjects. 
See Book Of Lies or Liber Aleph. 
I am just hoping that sombody still alive has heard of him. :wink:


----------



## scryer (Sep 3, 2003)

:twisted: Aleister Crowley did more than just dabble....started his work in the Golden Dawn.  I am by no means a practicioner of the craft, but I am interested in anything having to do with it.  I research everything!  Alister Crowley was a subject of my investigations last year....still more to know. His excursions into Egypt were probably the high point of his career


----------



## Rage2Fury (Sep 3, 2003)

I understand he did more than dabble..., I was just making a quick reference to what he has done!!!


----------



## scryer (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry if I upset you, I didn't mean to imply you didn't know anything about him or that you thought he only dabbled, I was making conversation.  Obviously you know you have his books, the devil emoticon was for him, you know the beast....sorry, I must have come off the wrong way.  :lol: I am new to this forum stuff, I guess I have to remember things are different when you are not face to face, and the emoticon are not as easily understood as real expressions and body language.  Don't take offense, because truly none was meant.
lol


----------



## Annie Insight (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow...hey Rage?  You're never gonna believe this.  The guy I'm seeing now?  He's a descendant of Crowley himself.  His great grandmother was a Crowley before she married!  My boyfriend has most of his stuff...including a CD with rituals performed by him with his voice only.  Cool!

I'm Wiccan, but I tend to go for the floofy stuff...like faeries and butterflies and bubbles.  My boyfriend is more or less a "grey" Wiccan.  

You shoulda seen me when I read your post.  I was like, woah...I gotta say somethin'!  *grin*


----------

